# The D&D Next Playtest Begins...



## Morrus (May 24, 2012)

If you signed up for the D&D Next public playtest, you should expect an email from WotC today with instructions on how to download the playtest package. If you haven't signed up yet, do so right here and await your email!

Some people on the forums are already reporting that they've received the email, while others haven't yet.



While you're waiting and eagerly refreshing your email every 15 seconds, check out these useful pieces of advice:

Playtest Package Contents
Guidelines for D&D Next playtest/adventure discussion here at ENW
Something to remember tomorrow
Playtest D&D Next Like A Pro (from Critical Hits)
Happy playtesting! And remember, it's just a playtest of some specific things, not a whole game!

*The Process*

Here's how to get your playtest package.

1) Sign up for playtest information here if you haven't already. You may have done this months ago.

2) You'll get a confirmation email about the above, but you're waiting for another email (these are being sent in batches, so go do something else while you wait) which reads:
Dear Dungeons & Dragons® Fan,

You are receiving this email because you requested information about the start of the D&D Next Playtest and how to participate. We are pleased to inform you that playtesting for the next iteration of D&D® has begun!

To thank you for your early interest and enthusiasm, we’re giving you a head start on downloading the playtest packet. Later today, we will be making the materials available to all playtesters.

To download your official playtest packet, please click here and follow the instructions provided. You will need to log in with your Wizards account or create one if you do not already have one.
Thank you for your interest in the D&D Next Playtest. We look forward to your participation and feedback.

Happy Adventuring,
The D&D Team​3) Go to the link in that email. 

4) Fill out the required information, and agree to the "D&D Next Playtest Agreement". This agreement prohibits you from copying, reproducing, or distributing the playtest materials, but allows you to discuss them.

5) You'll then see a page telling you that your playtest signup is approved, and asking you to wait 30-60 minutes for a download link.

6) Finally, you'll get a download link. It will be a ZIP file containing a number of PDFs and a letter from Mike Mearls.

_*NOTE:* At present, a number of people are reporting that the download link does not work,a nd simply takes you to the WotC customer service page. If this is the case for you, here's what to do. This only works if you've received the emails._
If you've recieved your second email and it's redirecting to a basic CS page with some entries on it, I have a quick workaround while we fix the problem.

For now, just click on this link.

It will either ask you to login or take you directly to the page where you can download the packet. This should only work if you've already been through the early process and agreed to the terms.​*UPDATE*: This from WotC.

We've identified two different issues.
The download llink in the original emails was corrupted. We've fixed that problem and for most who have gone through the process so that future emails have the correct link. For those who had the problem, we'll be sending out new emails with the correct link at some point, but for now you can click on this link to get to the playtest packet.
Some people signed up for the D&D Next notifiation with an different email address than the one they use for the wizards site login. In these cases, the permissions are apparently being granted to the email used to sign up but not the email you would normally use to login. If you're able to login to the site with the email you provided for the D&D Next notification, this may solve the problem, we're still looking in to this particular issue for other fixes.
​


----------



## darjr (May 24, 2012)

http://community.wizards.com/dndnext...28IMPORTANT%29

down load link work around

EDIT:

http://wizards.custhelp.com/app/answ.../kw/D&D%20Next

Try that. btw I just downloaded it from the above.

It's in the DND Next General Forum.


----------



## Sigdel (May 24, 2012)

darjr said:


> http://community.wizards.com/dndnext...28IMPORTANT%29
> 
> down load link work around
> 
> ...




I keep getting a "Bad Request - invalid URL" message.


----------



## warlordgdx (May 24, 2012)

Right, I think Wizards' servers are getting slammed at the moment


----------



## Ranes (May 24, 2012)

Got there in the end. Thanks to everyone here for the link updates. I'd been sent around in circles.  I was beginning to feel like a Diablo III player, for a minute.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 24, 2012)

Oh oh.  I used my gmail account to sign-up and my DDI account is from my work e-mail (I own a game store) so it looks like I might have a problem. (I'm still waiting  on the 2nd e-mail.)


----------



## mlund (May 24, 2012)

Double post  Sorry


----------



## mlund (May 24, 2012)

Sigdel said:


> I keep getting a "Bad Request - invalid URL" message.




Yup, it keeps redirecting to a redirect now page. It's terrible, but predictable. No play-test for us.

- Marty Lund


----------



## rayt38 (May 24, 2012)

*Cannot log in*

I got the the email from Wizards this morning and it says click here to log in.

It does not recognize my password or email which is the same I got the email on and the password has been the same on there site for years.

I tried the other links you guys provided and it still says the same thing.


----------



## Knight Templar (May 24, 2012)

I've been trying to download this damn playtest for over 3 hours now.  I've submitted for the link I don't know how many times and the only I've gotten is the first one which is apparently corrupted.  They say on their forums to resubmit and you'll get a good link and hours later NOTHING!

God I hate you WotC.


----------



## Ebon Shar (May 24, 2012)

I've been trying all morning and I cannot get in.  Servers must really be hammered.  I guess I'll wait until after work and then worry about it.


----------



## kenmarable (May 24, 2012)

Knight Templar said:


> God I hate you WotC.



Seriously? Because you can't get the first playtest materials in the first few hours? Wow.


----------



## Umbran (May 24, 2012)

I think WotC missed a marketing opportunity here.

The released the playtest stuff today, May 24.

Tomorrow, May 25th, is Geek Pride Day.  

I understand the logic - get them the stuff on Thursday, so they can prep and run sessions on the weekend.  But I think the geek-support-marketing would have been far more valuable than one day of game prep.


----------



## Knight Templar (May 24, 2012)

kenmarable said:


> Seriously? Because you can't get the first playtest materials in the first few hours? Wow.




When a company tells me I'll receive a link in 30-60 minutes I expect to receive it in 30-60 minutes.  The incompetence demonstrated during this release is truly epic, and quite typical of WotC.  They seem to specialize in failure.


----------



## warlordgdx (May 24, 2012)

kenmarable said:


> Seriously? Because you can't get the first playtest materials in the first few hours? Wow.




Yeah, people are getting waaay too overworked (and impatient) about this. WoTC may not be technically savy, but so long as the playtest is eventually available today, it should be good.


----------



## Agamon (May 24, 2012)

An open playtest...this maybe could have been anticipated?  Maybe use something besides the TI-99 they have the file sitting on right now?


----------



## renau1g (May 24, 2012)

Knight Templar said:


> When a company tells me I'll receive a link in 30-60 minutes I expect to receive it in 30-60 minutes.  The incompetence demonstrated during this release is truly epic, and quite typical of WotC.  They seem to specialize in failure.




We can all take a lesson from the kitty here. It's a game. There are far more important things to get blood pressure up about.


----------



## Ebon Shar (May 24, 2012)

Knight Templar said:


> When a company tells me I'll receive a link in 30-60 minutes I expect to receive it in 30-60 minutes.  The incompetence demonstrated during this release is truly epic, and quite typical of WotC.  They seem to specialize in failure.




Wow, KT, your expectations are pretty high.  You must never play an MMO (and if you don't, I don't blame you) or use Ticketmaster.  The playtest material is there, as they promised, it's only the "interwebs" that is bottlenecking everything.


----------



## Greatwyrm (May 24, 2012)

Still, it's somewhat amusing that the legitimate access I signed up for and was granted doesn't work, while the "share" sites already have it.  Not that I condone that sort of thing.


----------



## Umbran (May 24, 2012)

Knight Templar said:


> When a company tells me I'll receive a link in 30-60 minutes I expect to receive it in 30-60 minutes.




I want my D&D to be metaphorically better than Domino's Pizza, so I am not going to consider my game designers and publishers in the same way I do my pizza delivery.



> The incompetence demonstrated during this release is truly epic




I think I'd call that abuse of "epic".  Really, dude - Aragorn arriving at the last moment at the Battle of the Pelenor Fields is epic.  Nothing in the delivery of a free playtest document - success or failure - is epic.


----------



## Sticknia (May 24, 2012)

Surprised no one has mirrored it locally.
IS it against the TOS?


----------



## Agamon (May 24, 2012)

Darn, I wanted to read it at lunch today.  Hopefully I can actually access it by lunch tomorrow....


----------



## Knight Templar (May 24, 2012)

Finally got another link.  Guess what, it doesn't work either.  Good job WotC.


----------



## FitzTheRuke (May 24, 2012)

I've tried several links to no avail so far


----------



## thegrognard (May 24, 2012)

No luck. Oh damn, guess I'm going to have to crack a beer and enjoy the weekend and worry about it Monday after the neckbeard bleating is over with.


----------



## Agamon (May 24, 2012)

Pretty ridiculous.  Good thing the file doesn't have any kinda size to it.  I'm getting flashbacks to 1991....


----------



## Lexeme (May 24, 2012)

Yeah, I'm still getting the "bad link" business.  It's too bad although not worth getting upset about.  I don't fault other folks for getting upset, though.  A company should be held to their word, and I think Wizards has gotten enough flak in the past about their online/virtual foibles that they should have been prepared.


----------



## dm4hire (May 24, 2012)

Everyone get off the internet so I can download the beta!


----------



## exile (May 24, 2012)

I have received the first e-mail three times now, but have not yet received the second. Anyone else having a similar problem?


----------



## thegrognard (May 24, 2012)

Thought I'd give it a try. Logging in with my account: no passwords work, and I can't change it without calling Customer Service. Tried creating new account, but the User Agreement window does not show up so I can't check the box to continue. Oh well, at least I had some beers while trying!!

Anyone actually get it? I just want to read it, not give feedback, just have some background to reference all the nerdrage.


----------



## Feeroper (May 24, 2012)

Knight Templar said:


> Finally got another link. Guess what, it doesn't work either. Good job WotC.





Hopefully, once you eventually get the download, your actual platest feedback to WotC is not similar to this reaction. Just remember if you dont like wht you read/play, the best course is constructive criticism.


----------



## ianleblanc (May 24, 2012)

*Ever use Google?*

Seriously people?
Just google "dnd next beta playtest torrent"

You'll find what you are looking for in the second link.

How are any of you surprised?


----------



## cr0m (May 24, 2012)

thegrognard said:


> Thought I'd give it a try. Logging in with my account: no passwords work, and I can't change it without calling Customer Service. Tried creating new account, but the User Agreement window does not show up so I can't check the box to continue. Oh well, at least I had some beers while trying!!
> 
> Anyone actually get it? I just want to read it, not give feedback, just have some background to reference all the nerdrage.




[MENTION=6678515]thegrognard[/MENTION], I was in the same boat and called Customer Support's 800 number. Took me about 5-10 minutes to get through, answer some security questions and get my password reset.


----------



## Iapetus (May 24, 2012)

ianleblanc said:


> Just google "dnd next beta playtest torrent"




Thank you, I don't know why i never though of it before!


----------



## heptat (May 24, 2012)

ianleblanc said:


> Seriously people?
> Just google "dnd next beta playtest torrent"
> 
> You'll find what you are looking for in the second link.
> ...




The voice of reason.


----------



## lyle.spade (May 25, 2012)

*How typical!*

How typical of WOTC to screw the pooch with crappy downloads! Wait..how many promises did they make about DDI & Gametable? Wait, are we sensing a trend of "WOTC is using steam-powered technology"?

I think I'll go play read the Inner Sea World Guide that I dloaded from Paizo...without any problems.

What a pathetic joke...


----------



## rayt38 (May 25, 2012)

*Got it*

Well I finally got through to download the files. I have read the Playing rules and the DM rules and it seems to play alot like castles & crusades. I am playing on using it on Tuesday night to try it out.

(I had to reload the link in the email about 50 times to get it to work.)


----------



## Dice4Hire (May 25, 2012)

lyle.spade said:


> How typical of WOTC to screw the pooch with crappy downloads! Wait..how many promises did they make about DDI & Gametable? Wait, are we sensing a trend of "WOTC is using steam-powered technology"?
> 
> I think I'll go play read the Inner Sea World Guide that I dloaded from Paizo...without any problems.
> 
> What a pathetic joke...




Just walk away and take a few deep breaths.


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2012)

Well it's now downloading for me.... hey, I just checked, it's still the 24th...RAWR!!!!! They said they'd give me the rules on the 24th......... and it's the 24th but I had too wait until later in the day and not at midnight when I wanted it(even though midnight my time is still the 23rd in PST)...... RAWR!!!!


The internetz is funny.... the WotC boards are way, way more entertaining though...... they're even providing direct links to torrent sites over there.... good times


----------



## JadeLyon (May 25, 2012)

*So many different types of anger...*



lyle.spade said:


> How typical of WOTC to screw the pooch with crappy downloads! Wait..how many promises did they make about DDI & Gametable? Wait, are we sensing a trend of "WOTC is using steam-powered technology"?
> 
> I think I'll go play read the Inner Sea World Guide that I dloaded from Paizo...without any problems.
> 
> What a pathetic joke...




Wow ... You've got anger at Steam, Wizards, DDI, Gametable, TSR, Hasbro, People, Kobolds, Shrimp, Mango Salsa and I think Spinach all rolled up in that relatively short rant/comment.  Nice.

If you were already in that "hate it" category for NEXT, why did you take the time to come out to a forum about it and post this? Your indifference needs more indifference.

We're all excited, don't fizzle our sizzle!


----------



## drothgery (May 25, 2012)

renau1g said:


> Well it's now downloading for me.... hey, I just checked, it's still the 24th...RAWR!!!!! They said they'd give me the rules on the 24th......... and it's the 24th but I had too wait until later in the day and not at midnight when I wanted it(even though midnight my time is still the 23rd in PST)...... RAWR!!!!
> 
> 
> The internetz is funny.... the WotC boards are way, way more entertaining though...... they're even providing direct links to torrent sites over there.... good times



Yeah, after almost everyone in the eastern and central time zone went to bed, it's now possible to get the playtest docs from Wizards.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2012)

Got it (user agreement took an age to load). And PbP is explicitly disallowed. Now I'm not sure it was worth waiting for it. Any information if/when we will be allowed to Play/test D&D next in PbP environment?
I like the rules itself BTW. The old problem, good rules, bad marketing.


----------



## Grumpy RPG Reviews (May 25, 2012)

Umbran said:


> Nothing in the delivery of a free playtest document - success or failure - is epic.




But... when my free product failed to download there was a blast of trumpets and a light show and Aragorn showed up and talked about all of it in this really serious tone.


----------



## Umbran (May 25, 2012)

I went home last night, after work, and downloaded the materials without a hitch.  

While you are each allowed to be disappointed in the system performance, and allowed to say so, please keep your comments less than hyperbolic.  There's a point where criticism steps over the line into trash-talk that's just not constructive to conversation.


----------



## OpsKT (May 26, 2012)

Constructively, if they wanted to remind us old, original D&D players of the Rules Cyclopedia, they did a good job. 

The monsters and the layout of the character sheets, as well as the content and writing, remind me of the Rules Cyclopedia a lot. I still miss that book. Why did I ever trade it for Vampire...  ah well. 

So, they got me maybe now in the 'willing to play in someone's game' camp. The format and presentation of the final product (read: ONE book this time, no more three books crap) is a very vital component of if they can move me to the, 'I want to buy this' camp.


----------



## thekguy (May 28, 2012)

I can't get it, I get a 'Bad Request - Invalid URL' message on EVERY SINGLE LINK. I did clear my cache. I thought they fixed it?


----------

